# Analye einer Seite (Java, JSP, ...)



## Kristina (22. Jul 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin Kristina - 23 und möchte/muss mich mit Java beschäftigen.
Eventuell kann mir jemand von Euch dabei helfen. Wir müssen bald in der Uni in einer Projektgruppe eine Website erstellen. Ich habe jetzt im Internet an einer anderen Uni bereits Beispiele gefunden. Bisher habe ich mich immer erfolgreich um intensiveres Programmieren drücken können, ich will aber dann auch nicht total blöd vor den anderen darstehen.

Beispiel:

Willkommen bei uniprojekte.de

Kann mir zu der Seite jemand ein paar Stichpunkte geben? (was sollte ich mir da anschauen)


----------



## hartzie (22. Jul 2010)

Also auf den ersten Blick ist so eine Seite sehr komplex, da ist komplett die ganze Palette drin.
Da wären wir schonmal bei den normalen Geschichten einer Website:
- JSP
- html
- Javascript
- Datenbankanbindung
Dann zu dem Spiel selbst:
- Netzwerkprogrammierung
- KI
- Sehr viel logische Analysen(Diese Punktevergabe)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller mit einer kleinen Sache anzufangen, anstatt sich mit so ein recht komplexen Beispiel sich zu befassen.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Kristina (22. Jul 2010)

Was denkt ihr denn, wie lange ein "Profi" an so einer Seite sitzen würde?


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Jul 2010)

So lange wie nötig 

Wollte nur noch hinzufügen, dass CSS vergessen wurde bei der Liste, um der Seite das Layout zu verpassen.


----------



## Kristina (22. Jul 2010)

Was ich noch prinzipiell für ein Grundproblem habe:

http://141.48.204.136:8080/fuenfgewinnt/insertforum.do 

Normalerweise würde ich so ein "Forum" einfach als php-Seite schreiben und einfach auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Ist hier aber nicht so gemacht, oder?


----------



## hartzie (22. Jul 2010)

Naja wie genau die Seiten aufgebaut sind, lässt sich nur mit einer sehr guten Glaskugel herausfinden.
Was man aber sagen kann, ist dass Grundprinzip und man könnte so eine Seite "simpel" mit php aufbauen.
Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass eine Internetseite sich an bestimmte Gesetze hinsichtlich Datenschutz usw halten muss. Das heisst im Klartext, mit einem einfachen php-Skript kommt man da schlecht aus. Deswegen werden solche Seiten in Projektform geplant und das wird nicht mal eben am Wochenende zusammengekloppt. Da sitzt man schon mit mehreren Leuten Monate lang zusammen bevor die erste Zeile entsteht.


----------



## slawaweis (22. Jul 2010)

Kristina hat gesagt.:


> Was denkt ihr denn, wie lange ein "Profi" an so einer Seite sitzen würde?


wenn die Grafiken und Texte bereits formatiert vorliegen würden, würde ein "Profi" für die Seite einen Tag brauchen. Für das Spiel selber würde ich einem Profi eine Arbeitswoche geben, ausgehend von den Regeln von "Vier gewinnt".

Doch diese Seite ist kein gutes Beispiel, entweder für Webdesign, noch für Projektpräsentation. Bevor man versucht eine dynamische Webseite aus den Grundelementen selber aufzubauen, sollte man die zahlreichen CMS evaluieren. Schon ein WordPress Blog mit eingebauten Ajax oder einem Applet könnte das selbe machen. Und WordPress ist trivial zu installieren und zu warten. Sieht auch noch schicker aus.

Slawa


----------



## XHelp (22. Jul 2010)

Kristina hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise würde ich so ein "Forum" einfach als php-Seite schreiben und einfach auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Ist hier aber nicht so gemacht, oder?



Wie hartzie es schon gesagt hat, kann alles möglich sein. Es kann gut möglich sein, dass es mit php gemacht wird, so dass die Endung 
	
	
	
	





```
.do
```
 über .htaccess als php erkannt wird. Das bezweifle ich aber extrem stark. Darüber hinaus sagt der Banner des Webservers, dass es sich um Apache Coyote handelt, also ist es höhstwahrscheinlich Java.
Wo aber die Daten liegen (Datenbank oder Datei), kannst du als Benutzer definitiv nicht erfahren.


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jul 2010)

```
.do
```
 ==> Diese Endung weist auf das Springframework hin.

Wenn die Seite ein Java Projekt werden soll, dann kann man da kein PHP verwenden.

Man müsste für ein solches Projekt ein Java CMS nutzen und das entspricht nicht dem Projektgedanken.

Ich würde eine einfache Seite bauen.

In diesem BUch hier:

W3L-Bücher: JavaServer Pages, 2. Auflage - W3L-Akademie

Wird ein Kleinanzeigenmarkt vorgestellt. Leider ist das so, dass hier rein jsp benutz wird und keine Frameworks. Aber für Anfänger wird das schon reichen.


----------



## maki (23. Jul 2010)

*verschoben*



> Diese Endung weist auf das Springframework hin.


Ich kenn das nur von Struts, was ich aber nicht hoffe, schliesslich ist das mehr als überholt


----------



## Kristina (23. Jul 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist das ganze nach der Model2 - Architecture aufgebaut.
Hat jemand dazu einen guten (vielleicht deutschen) Link?

Finde da wenig...


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jul 2010)

Google


----------



## Kristina (23. Jul 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Google



Ich hätte wohl mal noch Architektur schreiben sollen...
Danke.


----------

